# Internet Connection Drops When Connected to Deca



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

I have struggled for month's with losing my Internet connection when my multi-room is connected to the Internet.

I have called tech support and even had tech support come out to try and find out why I lose my Internet connection.

Tech support replaced my white deca with a black one and it did not help.

They have no idea why I drop my internet connection so I am not using it.

I have a Westell 7500 DSL modem.

I have 2 HR24's 1H24 and 1 h22.

When the internet is connected to the deca and I am on the computer all of a sudden my connection drops.

I get a yellow exclamation point on my network connection icon and I can no longer use the internet.

If I restart the modem it will be ok for awhile and then it drops the connection again.

It could be minutes or hours.

If I disconnect the eithernet cable from the deca I never drop the connection.

I have contacted my internet provider and they have no clue why this is happening when the muti-room is connected.

They even replaced my modem with a new one with the same results, dropped connection.

I hope someone here can help because I really would like to have my receivers connected to the internet.

Thank you, Lar


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Is there a way you can give us a drawing of your Directv system?
Show us the Directv boxes, which ones have Deca's, and any and all network switches and devices?

Including anything connected to your network such as PS3, Nomad etc.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I tend to think the problem lies in the Westell 7500 DSL modem.
Westell doesn't offer a lot of information on the web about this product.
Their site does have a lot of posts about connecting it to a Linksys router, which might be a clue here.

This "modem" is both a DSL modem and a router and the problems you're having looks to be in the router.

I'd check to see if there is firmware update for it.

It not or it doesn't help, I would try using a switch between the router and the DECA and your computer. A switch may handle the traffic [switching] better than this Westell is.

If this doesn't help, then I'd look to change the router. You should be able to find a DSL modem and router, or just the router and change your Westell to a bridge mode that is just using the modem to feed another router.
It might help to check places like Staples [or other stores] that have a good return policy, so you don't end up with a bunch of hardware you don't need.

I have seen problems like this, though it was before I had DECA, and I don't have any problems with DECA.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Was this modem supplied by your Internet service provider? Personally I had a lot of problems with my Westell router and I ended up buying something else and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes this modem was supplied by my internet provider. I have been thinking about buying a different modem but not sure which one to buy that will work with CenturyLink? Any suggestions?


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I tend to think the problem lies in the Westell 7500 DSL modem.
> Westell doesn't offer a lot of information on the web about this product.
> Their site does have a lot of posts about connecting it to a Linksys router, which might be a clue here.
> 
> ...


Yes I have a switch from my router to the deca, tv, xbox360, and blu ray player. I have tried them all seperate and the deca is the only one that will drop my connection.
I can't get into the modem by typing http://192.168.1.1 which should get me into the modem?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

The Actiontec Q1000 Modem/Router works well here.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Try http://192.168.0.1 instead.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Is there a way you can give us a drawing of your Directv system?
> Show us the Directv boxes, which ones have Deca's, and any and all network switches and devices?
> 
> Including anything connected to your network such as PS3, Nomad etc.


I will try to put something together. Directv did the install but they have no clue why their system kills my connection to the internet.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

tbolt said:


> Try http://192.168.0.1 instead.


I tried it but it does not work either?
Thanks for trying.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

With some luck, I did find the manual online, but it's oddly from Netgear:

ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/Westell/Versalink7500/Westell_VersaLinkA90_UserGuide.pdf

VERSALINK® WIRELESS GATEWAY (MODEL 7500)

USER GUIDE

Copyright © 2009 Westell, Inc.

Here's what it shows for logging in:

7. ACCESSING YOUR GATEWAY

7.1 Logging on to Your Gateway

This section explains the logon procedures for your Gateway. These procedures should be used any time you want to 
access or make changes to your Gateway's configurations or firewall settings.

IMPORTANT: Your Gateway is capable of automatically sensing protocol type (DHCP or PPPoE). This process is 
designed to start after you have connected your Gateway to your network. To access your Gateway's Web pages, 
your PC must be configured for DHCP. Refer to your Windows help screen for information on configuring your 
computer for DHCP. At your PC, click Start, then Help to access the Windows help screen.

Your ISP determines the type of protocol you will use to connect to the Internet. Routed IP allows you to connect to 
your ISP equipment without first having to identify yourself (authenticate) with your ISP. PPPoE requires that you 
authenticate (type an account ID and password) before obtaining an Internet connection. After automatic protocol 
detection starts, the Gateway will determine which protocol you will use for your Internet connection.

To log on to your Gateway, start your Web browser, and type the following IP address in the browser's address bar:

http://192.168.1.1

After you have typed the URL address, press Enter on your keyboard. If your Gateway has the Automatic PVC 
Detection feature enabled (optional), you will see this screen while the Gateway detects and configures the WAN 
connection.

The detection process will then begin as shown in the following screen.

Once the detection process is complete, you will see the following screen.

With some more googling, this looks like where the firmware link is:

http://forums.verizon.com/t5/High-S.../Westell-7500-Firmware-Update-URL/td-p/383393


----------

